

SSL Week Means Less Weak SSL - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/ssl-week-means-less-weak-ssl/

======
dominicgs
For people in London on Tuesday (24th Feb), DC4420 will have a talk about
Superfish by Marc Rogers and Filippo Valsorda of Cloudflare

Details at [http://dc4420.org](http://dc4420.org)

~~~
josephmx
Is the talk in the basement of The Phoenix? (and is there a bar in the
basement or should I use the upstairs bar?) - I work nearby so this might be a
good opportunity for attending my first talk

~~~
dominicgs
that's right, it's downstairs at the Phoenix. There's a bar down there.

------
rdl
One thing I'm sad we didn't get to include this week is Tor specific
improvements; we made a lot of those over the past couple months, but there's
still more to do -- that's Q2.

Everything this week is HTTPS and TLS specific.

------
rdl
We had all this planned for the past month, but "recent events" definitely
make it timely.

